# איך הייתן מגיבות



## shirleeey (14/5/13)

איך הייתן מגיבות 
אם הייתן מקבלות הזמנה לחתונה באולם שבו שנה קודם לכן אותה משפחה חגגה בר מצווה (לאחיין שלי, הבן של אחי), לפני שלוש שנים חגגה שם ברית (לאחיין אחר) ולפני 15 שנה אותו אח שחגג לבן שלו בר מצווה גם התחתן באותו אולם (שהיה אז שונה לחלוטין).

כיוון שכבר הגעתי לייאוש מוחלט מאולמות ופעמיים הייתי לפני סגירה ובסוף זה לא הסתדר, חשבתי ללכת לראות אולם שעד עכשיו לא הסכמתי לראות כי המשפחה שלי כבר חגגה שם מלא אירועים..  אני אשמח לדעת איך הייתן מגיבות להזמנה כזו.. רק לי זה מרגיש מביך???


----------



## אביה המואביה (14/5/13)

אם זה מקום טוב... 
אז למה לא? 
מה זה משנה אם עשו שם הרבה אירועים קודם? מי אמר שחייבים לעשות אירועים במקומות שונים כל הזמן?


----------



## HadarGulash (14/5/13)

כן, רק לך  
לא רואה שום בעיה עם זה, אם המקום טוב אז למה לא?

חוצמזה שאין מה להשוות בין חתונות לבין בר מצווה, ברית או חתונה שהייתה לפני יותר מעשור....

האירועים כל כך שונים באופיים, ובאוכל שלהם וגם בעיצוב...
המקום דומה, כל השאר שונה....אז מה זה משנה?

חוצמזה שגם ככה רוב המקומות נראים אותו הדבר....

תתחתני שם בכיף ובלב שקט אם זה מה שאת רוצה


----------



## Ruby Gem (14/5/13)

ממש לא מביך 
אם מדובר במקום טוב, אין סיבה לפסול אותו.
מה גם שלכל אירוע יש את האופי והאווירה שלו.

אני יכולה לספר לך שבמשפחה שלי חגגו כמה בריתות באותו אולם. בנוסף לזה, היו שתי חתונות במשפחה ששתיהן נעשו באותו מקום (בהפרש של כמה שנים). אני לא חושבת שזה גרם למישהו מהאורחים להתבאס, אף אחד לא חשב שזה מוזר/מביך.


----------



## FayeV (14/5/13)

ממש לא מביך 
לדוגמה, בעלי תוך חצי שנה קיבל 3 הזמנות לחתונות שמתקיימות באותו האולם. מה לעשות, כנראה שהמחיר שכל האנשים האלה קיבלו היה טוב, וחבל לוותר על מקום רק כי אנשים אחרים סגרו שם.


----------



## oaa1 (14/5/13)

לדעתי 
אני יכולה להבין אותך...כשהציעו לי להחתן היכן שהיו הבריתות והאירועים במשפחה סירבתי כי חששתי שזה לא ייחד....
אבל, חתונה זה אווירה אחרת, עיצוב אחר,הכול שונה. המהות ומה שתעשי זה מה שחשוב
בהנחה שאת אוהבת את המקום........


----------



## shirleeey (15/5/13)

תודה על התגובות, חשוב לציין משהו נוסף... 
הבר מצווה שהייתה לפני חצי שנה (וכשנגיע לחתונה זה יהיה כמעט שנה לפני) הייתה מאוד מושקעת, אפילו קצת מוגזמת ולכולם הייתה תחושה שרק היו חסרים חתן וכלה כדי שזה יהיה חתונה... היה מתנות לאורחים, בובות ענק ברחבה, בר מתוקים גדול וכו' וכו'... בקיצור, היה מאוד מושקע ולכן זה גם קצת יותר מפריע לי... כי על אף שבאירוע שלנו יהיה את הייחודיות שלנו... עדיין מפריע לי שזה סוג של חתונה שנייה באותו מקום באותה משפחה...


----------



## שרון ל 1 (16/5/13)

נראה לי שאני היחידה שקצת מבינה ללבך  
נכון שאם המקום מתאים לכם בכל הפרמטרים וכו' וכו', אבל את עדיין רוצה שהחתונה שלך תהיה מיוחדת ושיזכרו אותה ושלא תהיה חלק מסדרת אירועים משפחתיים...
וכן, יש משהו בלהיות מוזמן לאותו מקום שכל פעם אתה מוזמן אליו במשפחה, שאתה כבר מחכה לאותו השטנץ... ואולי הוא השאיר רושם חיובי על האורחים ואולי בכלל לא.
יכולה להעיד שבשיחות עם חברים בהחלט עלו הערות כמו "כן, האולם הקבוע של המשפחה..." "אל תזמין את הסטייק, הוא תמיד ככה וככה." וכאלה...

אני אישית מאמינה שהייתי מוותרת ולא הייתי עושה באותו המקום.


----------



## shirleeey (16/5/13)

בדיוק מזה אני חוששת...


----------



## הקונדיטורית (15/5/13)

לדעתי מביך 
כולם כבר עשו , אז זה פחות מיוחד


----------



## Neta20B (15/5/13)

אם המקום מתאים 
ואת מרוצה מהכל בו, אין שום בעיה.
אני מתחתנת איפה שאחי התחתן (אומנם לפני 8 שנים אבל עדיין),
וכמעט חתמנו במקום שבו אחותו של בן הזוג התחתנה לפני שנה.
המקומות הללו נבחרו בצדק וכל אירוע הוא בפני עצמו, זה לא ממש משנה לאורחים איפה (גם לי לקח קצת זמן להפנים את זה, אבל הפנמתי 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## daimond1 (15/5/13)

ממש לא מביך 
שני בני דודים שלי התחתנו באותו אולם בהפרש של 3 שנים בערך.
אותו בן דוד שלי עשה שתי בריתות באותו באלם בהפרש של 2.5 שנים.
אני עשיתי את החינה והבריתה באותו אולם.
דודה שלי עשתה את כל האירועים שלה: בריתות ובר מצוות באותו אולם.
למה? כי המקום היה נוח ונגיש לכולם, היחס מאוד טוב, אוכל מצויין, לא שמענו תלונות מהאורחים והמחיר היה סביר והתאים לנו.
מוזר? לא, לפעמים אני מעדיפה אולם שהייתי בו ואני מכירה את המקום והאוכל מאשר משהו חדש שאפשר ליפול איתו.


----------



## coffeetoffy (16/5/13)

איזה שטות, מה הקשר? 
אני מתחתנת באותו אולם שבו גיסי נישא לפני 4 שנים, ואחי כרת שם את המה שמו לפני 20 שנה. אחלה אוכל, אחלה שירות, עיצוב מדהים, למה לא?


----------



## רגע33 (16/5/13)

אין בעיה בכלל 
מה שמייחד אירוע זה אתם והשמחה שלכם לא השטיקים מסביב שהם פחות או יותר אותו דבר מבחינת האורחים. אם המקום נראה לך לכי על זה!


----------



## moshavnikit (16/5/13)

לא רק לך 
אני מגיעה ממושב קטן.. אמא שלי הייתה באיזה 10 חתונות באותו אולם בחיפה ואנשים מהמושב ממשיכים לעשות שם אירועים (היו מקרים גם של הפרש של שבוע בין אירוע אחד לאחר).
בעיני זה הזוי, יש כ"כ הרבה אולמות באזור שלנו, ואני לא מבינה למה צריך לבחור באולם הזה כשיודעים שכמות גדולה מהמוזמנים היו בו מליון פעם. נכון שרוב החתונות נראות אותו דבר, אבל זה לא אמור להיות עד כדי כך זהה.. לי זה היה מפריע להתחתן במקום שבו האורחים שלי כבר היו כמה פעמים בשנים האחרונות.
האולם הנ"ל הוא אחד מההכי טובים בחיפה, אם לא הכי טוב (מבחינת האוכל) אבל אמא שלי כבר מספרת שבאירועים האחרונים אנשים התחילו להסתלבט על המנות והאוכל בגלל שהם מכירים את המקום כ"כ טוב. למרות שהוא הכי טוב, לפעמים עדיף לבחור במשהו טיפה פחות טוב. לדעתי.


----------



## דניאל ואורן (16/5/13)

מה שחשוב זה שהמקום מוצא חן בעיניכם 
אני יכולה להבין את הרצון להיות מיוחדת ואולי גם את הרצון לתת לאורחים שלך חוויה שונה. 
אני באופן אישי הייתי מנסה להימנע מלהתחתן במקומות בהם אחותי וגיסתי התחתנו (שני מקומות מוצלחים מאד)- אבל זה רק בגלל שרציתי לעשות משהו שונה. 
אני לא חושבת שיש בזה משהו מביך או מבאס- אני חושבת שכל אחד ובחירויותיו. כל חתונה שמחה ומיוחדת בדרך שלה ואני לא חושבת שאם תתחתני שם, מישהו ישווה או יחשוב על האירועים הקודמים של המשפחה שהיו שם. אם את רוצה שיהיה מיוחד- את יכולה לנסות לעשות עיצוב שונה / סגנון אחר של אירוע וכו' - אבל גם זה לא כזה משנה. מעצם היותו האירוע שלכם יהיה שונה משאר האירועים כי הוא שלכם. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 חוץ מאולם יש גם ספקים אחרים שמשמפיעים על אופי האירוע- די ג'יי וכו'. 

את יכולה ללכת לראות את המקום. זה לא מחייב אותך להחליט. נסי לחשוב אם המקום מוצא חן בעיניך ואם את רואה את עצמך מתחתנת שם ולפי זה תחליטי.


----------



## shirleeey (16/5/13)

אפשר לשאול מהם שני המקומות המוצלחים? 
אולי אמצא אולם שלא הייתי בו עדיין...


----------



## דניאל ואורן (16/5/13)

אחד באיזור חיפה והשני בקיסריה 
בחיפה- בקתה ביער. 

השני, כוכב הים בשדות ים.


----------



## תותית1212 (16/5/13)

אצלנו במשפחה 
היו 3 חתונות באותו מקום, בתוך כ-5 שנים.
חתונה רביעית זה לדעתי כבר מוגזם.

אני חושבת שחלק מחווית החתונה היא רווחת האורחים, וכמו שאני משקיעה מחשבה באוכל, מזג האויר, מיקום החתונה בפנים/בחוץ, חווית המוזיקה וההגעה למקום, אני גם משקיעה מחשבה בבחירת המקום עצמו. לי היה חשוב לא לשעמם את האורחים שלי במקום שהם כבר היו ואכלו יותר מפעמיים שלוש.

כמה מהאורחים היו במקום הרבה פעמים?


----------



## shirleeey (16/5/13)

100-120 
המשפחה שלי משני הצדדים (דודים, בני דודים וכו') ובנוסף כמה זוגות של חברים טובים של ההורים...
האירוע האחרון היה בפברואר, כאשר החתונה שלי מתוכננת לנובמבר (אפילו שנה הפרש אין...). אמנם זה היה בר מצווה, אבל כמו שאמרתי - זה היה מושקע ברמת החתונה.


----------



## תותית1212 (16/5/13)

מה שהייתי עושה 
זה מחפשת ממש טוב מקומות אחרים, ורק אם אתם ממש ממש חייבים אז תסגרו במקום המוכר.
אבל אני הייתי נמנעת כמעט בכל מחיר....

אנחנו שקלנו להתחתן במקום שבו זוג חברים התחתן לפני 4 שנים (רק החברים המשותפים היו במקום- כ6) ודוד שלי התחתן לפני 15 שנה. אז שם הייתי מוכנה כי באמת המשפחה שלי הייתה מזמן והמקום עבר שדרוג רציני. בסוף לא סגרנו בגלל המרחק.

גם בתור אורחת אני מתבאסת להגיע לאותו מקום יותר מפעמיים- זה כבר ממש נכנס לקטגוריה של שיטת הסרט הנע.

אבל זו רק דעתי 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 ואני רואה שרוב הבנות לא מתייחסות לעניין..


----------



## דניאל ואורן (16/5/13)

ולא מצאתם מקום אחר שאהבתם? 
באיזה איזור אתם מחפשים- אולי אוכל להציע רעיונות?

באופן אישי, אם זה מצב בו רוב האורחים היו יותר מפעם אחת במקום הזה- אני חושבת שבהחלט אפשר לחפש מקום אחר ולו רק בשביל לגוון לאורחים.


----------



## shirleeey (16/5/13)

אני אלך היום לראות את האולם 
כי אני לא זוכרת בכלל איך הוא נראה (לא התעמקתי כשהייתי אז באירוע) ואבדוק אם זה מפריע לי.

אני כבר ממש נואשת מעניין האולמות... האמת היא שאחרי האופציות החזקות האחרות נפלו (גבעת ברנר, ירוק על המים), כרגע הם האופציה היחידה (חצר נצר).


----------



## Fragile rose (16/5/13)

חצר נצר אחלה אולם 
אמנם הייתי בו מזמן והיה שיפוץ מאסיבי מאז
אבל הביקורות עליו ממש טובות, גם אחרי השינוי

אני אישית התחתנתי באולם שבו התחתנו אח של בעלי, אחות של בעלי, חמישה בני דודים שלו ומלא קרובים וחברים אחרים

וכל חתונה ואירוע היה שונה לחלוטין


----------

